# Help to overclock my ASUS GTX 570 DCII



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 21, 2012)

hi
i want to overclock this card with a little bit raise of volt
what are the suggestion settings to apply on the MSI AFTEBURNER 
The temp. degree in idle is 45-47 C 
And what is the maximum safe volt can i put it ?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!!

1025-1050mv is a nice start point, should get to 900 core with that, dont be disapointed if you can't get that
what are the LOAD temps like??
Have you tried overclocking WITHOUT the voltage boost yet? you may have some headroom


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 21, 2012)

First try to see how far you can go without adding volts.


----------



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 22, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!
> 
> 1025-1050mv is a nice start point, should get to 900 core with that, dont be disapointed if you can't get that
> what are the LOAD temps like??
> Have you tried overclocking WITHOUT the voltage boost yet? you may have some headroom



Thank you
I play Batman arkham city and BF3
I tried to overclock it without voltage boost up to 872 mhz but when i make test by furmark 
My computer get hang and freeze 
What i should to do ? Raise voltage ?


----------



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 22, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> First try to see how far you can go without adding volts.



872 mhz , then when making test my computer being freeze


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 22, 2012)

ROoOYAL FALCON said:


> 872 mhz , then when making test my computer being freeze



What's the stock volts on that card?


----------



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 22, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> What's the stock volts on that card?



1.025


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 22, 2012)

You have two options:
1.increase the voltage until you gain stability at a chosen clock 
2.if you dont want to increase voltage drop the clock and test till you gain stability

first try 850 core with def. volts.


----------



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 22, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> You have two options:
> 1.increase the voltage until you gain stability at a chosen clock
> 2.if you dont want to increase voltage drop the clock and test till you gain stability
> 
> first try 850 core with def. volts.



Ok
But if the computer get freeze .. What is mean ? Decrease core or increase volt?
I need this answer to begin overclock 
And what about shader and memory ? Raise it also or what ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

ROoOYAL FALCON said:


> Ok
> But if the computer get freeze .. What is mean ? Decrease core or increase volt?
> I need this answer to begin overclock
> And what about shader and memory ? Raise it also or what ?



increase clocks by 10mhz each time, run kombuster for around a minute or so to see if it starts artifacting. Once you start noticing flickering and artifacts, Then raise voltages by 0.01 until you stop getting those issues and then continue clocks.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 22, 2012)

ROoOYAL FALCON said:


> Ok
> But if the computer get freeze .. What is mean ? Decrease core or increase volt?
> I need this answer to begin overclock
> And what about shader and memory ? Raise it also or what ?



You can do both decrease clock to make it stable or increase volt for example to 1050mv or so to keep it stable.
First oc just the core.
Did you tried 850 core?


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 22, 2012)

I would try to find your max stable OC on stock volt's before adding volt's and pushing higher Mhz, OCing is a time consuming process that require's MUCH patience 

OC the core and RAM separately so as to limit any confusion on what exactly is failing.

G/L


----------



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> increase clocks by 10mhz each time, run kombuster for around a minute or so to see if it starts artifacting. Once you start noticing flickering and artifacts, Then raise voltages by 0.01 until you stop getting those issues and then continue clocks.



ok i will do that .. but i was reach to 872 and then get freeze and hang not flickering and artifacts with a default volt
i need kombuster program link .. and what are the settings ?
.................
i forgot to mention my computer components
i5 2500k oc 4.3 Ghz
corsair 8GB ram C9
corsair TX 850 watt
asus p8z68 pro/gen3
Haf X


----------



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 22, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> You can do both decrease clock to make it stable or increase volt for example to 1050mv or so to keep it stable.
> First oc just the core.
> Did you tried 850 core?



yes i tried also up to 872 core
but when i make test by furmark i get freeze after 5 minuts .. or when i play BF3


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

ROoOYAL FALCON said:


> ok i will do that .. but i was reach to 872 and then get freeze and hang not flickering and artifacts with a default volt
> i need kombuster program link .. and what are the settings ?
> .................
> i forgot to mention my computer components
> ...



http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/index.htm


----------



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/index.htm



I used now KOMBUSTOR for a 5 minutes with 870 core and shader 1740 with default volt and memory 
But this program doesn't use 99% of GPU , only 96%
Should now adding more core to 870 mhz ?


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 22, 2012)

ROoOYAL FALCON said:


> I used now KOMBUSTOR for a 5 minutes with 870 core and shader 1740 with default volt and memory
> But this program doesn't use 99% of GPU , only 96%
> Should now adding more core to 870 mhz ?



If it crashes in games doesnt matter its ok in kombustor.Play some games and if its not stable lower the clock by 5-10mhz till it is.


----------



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 22, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> If it crashes in games doesnt matter its ok in kombustor.Play some games and if its not stable lower the clock by 5-10mhz till it is.



Ok , but what about memory ? Should adding more or doesn't matter?


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 22, 2012)

ROoOYAL FALCON said:


> Ok , but what about memory ? Should adding more or doesn't matter?



Once you find your card max stable core clock do the same thing for the memory but the mem clock will not give you that much as overclocking the core.


----------



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 22, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> Once you find your card max stable core clock do the same thing for the memory but the mem clock will not give you that much as overclocking the core.



What is the value of memory i can put it? 2000 is ok?
Can i reach core 900 with default volt ?


----------



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 22, 2012)

Now i can't play BF3 due to crashed with core 870 mhz
I tried to add a little bit of volt by raise 1026 mV or 1027 mV i can't only put 1038 mV or more
Then i put it 1038 mV 
And also it crashed 
And then return to core 800 mhz with default voltage and i can play BF3 for 3 minutes and then BF3 got crash


----------



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 22, 2012)

Now i get core 790 without any problem in games with default memory and voltage
But it's low .. I want 850 or 870 !


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2012)

Then you will need more voltage. Try running at around 820mhz CPU with stock voltage to start. Test it out. If it crashes or anything else, bump the stock voltage up a little until it is stable. Then repeat the process.


----------



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 28, 2012)

hi guys.. sorry for being late

The games is the best applications to making test on OC cards
and not all games as same 

in BF3 i got stable withe  850/1700/1900   @1063 
is't too much voltage ?


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 28, 2012)

ROoOYAL FALCON said:


> hi guys.. sorry for being late
> 
> The games is the best applications to making test on OC cards
> and not all games as same
> ...



Since the card have non reference vrms and a better cooler you should be fine if the temps are good.


----------



## ROoOYAL FALCON (Mar 28, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> Since the card have non reference vrms and a better cooler you should be fine if the temps are good.



temps is go up to 64 C


----------

